# ***OFFICIAL*** Lyoto Machida vs. Ryan Bader Thread



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Light Heavyweight bout: 205 pounds*


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

There really isn't a need for a pole for this!

Lyoto will win DEFINITELY! Who is Bader to even come close to the Karate Kid! 
Bader wasn't even able to manage the grandpa "Tito Ortiz"


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

At this level of the game it seems foolish to count anyone out... however, this might be a just case.

Lyotot just seems to have no problem with these strong wrestlers, I don't see why this will be any different.


----------



## ratm (Mar 10, 2012)

BrianRClover said:


> At this level of the game it seems foolish to count anyone out... however, this might be a just case.


very much agree. Hard to root for someone in this fight as I like them both


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Hopefully Lyoto wins this and Shogun wins vs Vera,
then Jones gets injuried against Dan and they make a nº1 contender bout: Shogun vs Lyoto III. :thumbsup:


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

rul3z said:


> There really isn't a need for a pole for this!
> 
> Lyoto will win DEFINITELY! Who is Bader to even come close to the Karate Kid!
> Bader wasn't even able to manage the grandpa "Tito Ortiz"


He was able to "handle" Rampage though 

(Rampage was fat and out of shape though)


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Bader had some good fortune in the Rampage fight, he's not Top 5 material and Machida will probably wreck him.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

SM33 said:


> Bader had some good fortune in the Rampage fight, he's not Top 5 material and Machida will probably wreck him.


I tend to agree (And hope we're right) and Lyoto wrecks him. Out of the four LHW's main eventing this weekends card, Machida is the one I'd like to see face Jones again the most


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

Horrible match up for Bader. Machida crushes him.

I could see Machida stopping him possibly even in the first. 

He`ll get inside, cut Bader to pieces, and be gone before Bader even knows what's happening.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

I just can't see a single way in which Bader wins this fight. He's a million times slower than Lyoto, has meh takedowns against awesome take down defence and is sloppy on the feet. I never really view any MMA fights as 'gimmie' fights...but...

Lyoto mixes everything up so well, I really think this will be one of his more dominant showings. Early stoppage or at least one 10-8 round in a UD.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Well I'm not as confident as the rest of you, sadly.

Machida is coming off a loss and a loss in which he got dropped in, this is relevant because when he fought Rampage he was coming off a loss where he was stopped by strikes and Rampage was able to push him against the cage and win by clinching and foot stomps, the game plan I'd envision Bader coming in with. Bader also has some really big power and he's got a hell of an over hand right which is what Shogun caught Machida with in their second fight. Maybe I'm overrating Bader but when it comes to this fight I'm very worried it could end up going like Rampage/Machida.

Another thing that worries me is since the Shogun fights, I've noticed Machida gets a bit reckless at times and that's not how he should play the game. If he remains calm, elusive, and we see the guy that fought Tito Ortiz, Thiago Silva, and Rashad Evans I think Machida will win handily.

But I am worried about his mind set coming in off the Jones loss since it was a pretty nasty finish, I think he's better than Bader in all areas except the wrestling, I hope to see some of that rarely seen Machida ground game if Bader gets him down.

I'll go with Machida by split decision because I can't take many more Machida losses, too many tears have been shed throughout these last two years.


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

AmdM said:


> Hopefully Lyoto wins this and Shogun wins vs Vera,
> then Jones gets injuried against Dan and they make a nº1 contender bout: Shogun vs Lyoto III. :thumbsup:


I was hoping something like this minus the injury. Dan pulls an upset win via H Bomb and Machida/Rua both win via nasty TKOs.

Then we have Shogun/Machida III !!!! :hug:

I could tell you the outcome of that too (a little bias) but Shogun would get the TKO victory and then we'd have the rematch to the craziest fight in UFC.... Hendo vs. Rua II

Just image.... raise01:


----------



## H33LHooK (Jul 13, 2011)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Well I'm not as confident as the rest of you, sadly.
> 
> Machida is coming off a loss and a loss in which he got dropped in, this is relevant because when he fought Rampage he was coming off a loss where he was stopped by strikes and Rampage was able to push him against the cage and win by clinching and foot stomps, the game plan I'd envision Bader coming in with. Bader also has some really big power and he's got a hell of an over hand right which is what Shogun caught Machida with in their second fight. Maybe I'm overrating Bader but when it comes to this fight I'm very worried it could end up going like Rampage/Machida.
> 
> ...


I agree with most of this.

If Machida can establish his game of feints/movement/countering early, Bader will end up losing big. Conversely, a slow-starting Lyoto will make for an interesting fight/decision.

Bader's chances reside in his right hand, and his wrestling pedigree.

.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Bader is going to get schooled.


Sent from my iPhone using VerticalSports


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I think quite a few people are discounting that Ryan Bader may be the first guy to properly prepare for Lyoto:

http://www.mmaopinion.co.uk/2012/07...aster-he-has-preparing-him-for-lyoto-machida/

I think Bader has a much better chance because we know Lyoto keeps pretty much the exact same gameplan regardless of opponent, and it works really well because people train for Lyoto like just another fighter. Not Bader, he is doing it right and I think he will win.

Even though I think Bader will win, I can still see quite a few scenarios with Lyoto winning just based on how easily he seems to handle wrestlers (JBJ aside).


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

cdtcpl said:


> I think quite a few people are discounting that Ryan Bader may be the first guy to properly prepare for Lyoto:
> 
> http://www.mmaopinion.co.uk/2012/07...aster-he-has-preparing-him-for-lyoto-machida/
> 
> ...


If that link refers to the Shotokan guy Bader brought in, Couture used him as well.


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

I seem to recall people not giving Bader much of a chance against Rampage, either.

Bader strikes me as the kind of a guy who tends to do better when he's the underdog. We'll see what happens, I guess.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

I would peg Bader as a significant underdog, but I think he can win a decision if he uses a gameplan that involves using his strength and wrestling to press Machida against the cage and grind him out with dirty boxing in the clinch like Couture in his prime.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

Bader's gameplan is going to be wall and stall. It's the only way he can win, and it wouldn't surprise me at all if he pulls it off.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Machida should win simply because he is the superior all around fighter. Bader will try and take Machida down, and will probably fail most times due to Machidas sumo background. Bader has good punching power but his boxing is pretty slow especially against a guy like Machida.

Machida by UD.


----------



## rebonecrusher (Nov 21, 2011)

I expect this fight to be a lot like the Machida vs Rampage fight just with Machida winning more clearly. I don't think Bader has the hand speed to land anything significant on Machida. Unlike most people on this forum I do think Bader possibly wins a decision, but I think either way this fight will be dull.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Sports_Nerd said:


> I seem to recall people not giving Bader much of a chance against Rampage, either.
> 
> Bader strikes me as the kind of a guy who tends to do better when he's the underdog. We'll see what happens, I guess.


I don't think anyone was expecting Rampage to turn up overweight with a bum knee, using TRT without knowing its effects.

And Bader still wasn't impressive.


----------



## cookiefritas (Jun 17, 2011)

Bader is not as bad as people make him out to be, I expect him to put up a fight.

I see the fight going 3 rounds and Machida winning a decision 2 rounds to 1.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

cdtcpl said:


> I think quite a few people are discounting that Ryan Bader may be the first guy to properly prepare for Lyoto:
> 
> http://www.mmaopinion.co.uk/2012/07...aster-he-has-preparing-him-for-lyoto-machida/
> 
> ...


And before either of them did it shogun did it for the rematch.







sl1ck said:


> Was just reading that this guy used to be a cop in Belarus and left his country to come to North American to become a UFC fighter, crazy!
> 
> Hes young too, and can lay a smack down!




Sent from my Desire HD using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

SM33 said:


> I don't think anyone was expecting Rampage to turn up overweight with a bum knee, using TRT without knowing its effects.
> 
> And Bader still wasn't impressive.


Are you trying to argue that TRT worked _against_ Rampage?


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Well I'm not as confident as the rest of you, sadly.
> 
> Machida is coming off a loss and a loss in which he got dropped in, this is relevant because when he fought Rampage he was coming off a loss where he was stopped by strikes and Rampage was able to push him against the cage and win by clinching and foot stomps, the game plan I'd envision Bader coming in with. Bader also has some really big power and he's got a hell of an over hand right which is what Shogun caught Machida with in their second fight. Maybe I'm overrating Bader but when it comes to this fight I'm very worried it could end up going like Rampage/Machida.
> 
> ...


Why don't you just admit that your username is what it is because Machida was kicking ass when you joined and that you would probably change it now because you are the definition of a bandwagon? Wouldn't that be easier than pretending to be a fan of his?

On topic, I don't see how Bader can win other than landing a hail mary overhand right or possibly an uppercut in the clinch that rocks Lyoto. Ryan looks to be much slower with more telegraphed striking, no kicks and only a slight advantage in the wrestling department if at all. 

It's gonna be a long night for the American if he doesn't land a big shot sometime. Machida by ko/tko late in the 2rnd or early 3rd.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

RustyRenegade said:


> Why don't you just admit that your username is what it is because Machida was kicking ass when you joined and that you would probably change it now because you are the definition of a bandwagon? Wouldn't that be easier than pretending to be a fan of his?
> 
> On topic, I don't see how Bader can win other than landing a hail mary overhand right or possibly an uppercut in the clinch that rocks Lyoto. Ryan looks to be much slower with more telegraphed striking, no kicks and only a slight advantage in the wrestling department if at all.
> 
> It's gonna be a long night for the American if he doesn't land a big shot sometime. Machida by ko/tko late in the 2rnd or early 3rd.


I joined in March 2011 when Machida was on his two fight losing streak, he was hardly kicking ass back then. Excuse me for giving an honest breakdown of his fight. Would you rather me become Bobby Cooper 2.0 and go on some long winded rant about how Bader has no chance?

Get your facts straight, if I'm such a band wagoner, what's up with the BJ Penn avatar he hasn't won a fight in years but that doesn't mean I won't root for him until the bitter end.


----------



## Don$ukh (Jan 2, 2007)

Bader better have a good gameplan for Machidas unorthodox counter style. Machida is amazing at using his range and footwork for openings and has mentally beat fighters using this style before victory. His TD defense is one of the best in MMA and Bader has to overcome this to win. If Bader cant get Machida down then surely Machida will dominantly outpoint Bader striking, maybe finish him.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

This fight is gonna be like Tito/Rampage. I wonder if Lyoto will be able to TKO em though if not expect a solid UD with a confused ogre out there swinging away with his right over hand which is basically his only weapon. 

For some reason I see that left knee to the liver knocking the wind out of Bader...

Oh and I'm super stoked to see him back in the Octagon. Too bad his bro doesn't fight in LW. It's the most intriguing thing to watch. Both have the same exact karate stance yet Chinzo is completely offensive.


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

lyoto needs to make a statement here

is this one of the best, if not the best free cards ever or what?!


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Before the Rampage fight I would have been echoing what everyone else has been saying (Machida too fast, will easily win this fight). Not sure about that now. Machida probably will win but if Rampage can hold Machida up againt the fence long enough to win a decision then Bader probably could too.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Quick question: Is this fight a 3 round or 5 round fight?


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

cdtcpl said:


> Quick question: Is this fight a 3 round or 5 round fight?


It's the co-main event non title fight, so 3 rounds.

I believe the Shogun fight is 5....


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

I would be shocked if Machida even loses a round here. He is better at everything. Never rated Bader. Lyoto by KO or some 30-25 type decision.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Would you rather me become Bobby Cooper 2.0 and go on some long winded rant about how Bader has no chance?


*sigh*

Happy days.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Lyoto spoke about the Rampage fight in particular and said he learnt much from it, basically not to be timid. He showed that in the Jones fight, he was countering with bad intentions, just didn't do quite enough.

Jones dropped Machida with a winging overhand punch, but this was after having mauled him on the ground. People say that Bader has a great right hand, and this is what Rua dropped Lyoto with, but that means nothing. Bader cannot kickbox with Lyoto for 25 minutes like Shogun did, he does not have the pedigree.

I expect Machida to finish Bader.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

St.Paul Guy said:


> Bader's gameplan is going to be wall and stall. It's the only way he can win, and it wouldn't surprise me at all if he pulls it off.


I agree with this other than I WOULD be surprised if he pulled it off. But that will be his highlights of this fight. Maybe a press up against the cage or 2. But Machida is too hard to track down for 3 full rounds.

Bader has little to no shot. His MMA wrestling has been pretty disappointing and Machida one of the harder 205ers to take down. Bader has power, but Machida will see his hail marys coming from a mile away. 

Thing here is will Machida look boring or go for the kill? I think he should be looking to impress because Bader is the kind of opponent that he can put away.

Machida 2nd round TKO


----------



## AmEagle (Jun 13, 2007)

I expect Machida to win, but I don't think he should look past Bader at all.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

This fight should be pretty easy for Machida.

It's basically Tito Ortiz (although Tito beat Bader so..... yeah), except in a new body, and Machida already showed he has no issues taking on Tito, in fact, he's more crisp and better now than he was when they fought.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Say Machida and Shogun win. Say Bones beats Dan.

I wouldn't mind Bones taking a breather and them doing Shogun/Machida 3 for the right of getting another title shot. I think that would be badass.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I concur with the above statement.


----------



## cookiefritas (Jun 17, 2011)

Machida has been figured out. He is a great counter puncher but makes mistakes when you force him to come at you. If you study him enough and trust yourself, his head will be in the same spot when you slip his straight punches. You gotta throw blindly because he is so quick but his head will be there .


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

I have a feeling this fight will attract some BOOOs from the crowd. 

Machida: he has that style of his, wich sometimes is frustrating to watch. 
...especially when matched against someone like Bader: strong wrestler, with big power. 

I think Bader will avoid being too aggressive, because he doesn't want a reapeat of his fight against Ortiz, when he got a bit carried away with his striking-offense and paid the price. His striking is sloppy in general. Apart from that big right hand, he doesn't have a lot to offer on the feet to Machida. That's why i think he will be looking for the TD as soon as he gets the chance.

Machida, will score points from the outside, and rush in with quick combinations. Throw some leg kicks in there. I think he gets the decision if Bader doesn't manage to get him down.

A stoppage from Machida could also happen, considering Dana's promise of a title shot, to the most impressive winner this weekend.

But i think, it will backfire in this fight and add too much pressure on the fighters.


----------



## mastodon2222 (Feb 4, 2010)

Ok I'll be the contrarian. Machida will have his hands full and I'll take Bader as a 3-1 underdog. Machida has lost 3 of his last 4 fights and his only win came against a 48 year old man. 
Re: Jon Jones, he has and will continue to dominate any LHW they put in front of him, so I have no interest in seeing him fight any of the 4 LHWs who are fighting tonight. It's going to take a HW to challenge Jones.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

I just don't think Bader is going to be able to catch Machida. Should be a decision victory for Lyoto.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

I think Machida wins by murder here.

He looks pissed, and he wants a belt. He's getting up there in age and has that sense of urgency lately.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Machida looks tiny!!!

Sent from my Desire HD using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

limba said:


> I have a feeling this fight will attract some BOOOs from the crowd.
> 
> Machida: he has that style of his, wich sometimes is frustrating to watch.
> ...especially when matched against someone like Bader: strong wrestler, with big power.
> ...


Agree 100%


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

I think Machida looks crisp!


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Lyoto's counter knees are ridiculous. I like the hand motions too, it looks like Bader doesn't know what to do when Lyoto starts with it.

Machida is like a damn magician casting a spell.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Bader getting outclassed.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Machida doing a lot of Silva style hand craziness!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

This is way too easy for Machida...as expected though.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

Machida is looking like silva right now. Seriously, his striking looks like its improved.. which is weird because his striking was already amazing. Hes going for the crazy win to get another shot at jones


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Where are the ref cams did they drop the idea?


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

edlavis88 said:


> Machida doing a lot of Silva style hand craziness!


I noticed him droping his hands and he looks almost like a mirror of Silva!


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

Bader is an idiot.


----------



## BOMDC (Feb 13, 2011)

Holy shit!!!


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

Holy shit. SICK.

Lyoto vs Jones 2 please.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Holy shit. 

That was insane.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Yeah, this turned out exactly like i thought.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Good night.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Damn vicious


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

lmfao


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

3 holy shit posts in a row :thumbsup:


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Never rush Machida!


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Wow. Bader is a ******* dumbass.

Probably second to Weidman/Munoz for ass kicking of the year.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Can't do much better than that. Great job by Machida, Bader didn't know what to do.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

And boom goes the dynamite


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

I want to see Jones beat up someone new.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

The more amazing part to me was how Lyoto blocked Baders punch so far away from his head. That was a crazy block because that punch had some real KO power behind it. Lyoto once again leaves me scratching my head wondering how he saw it coming.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

If Bones can get past Hendo, we definitely need Machida/Jones 2. It shouldn't matter what Shogun does to Vera now after that demolishing.


----------



## IcemanJacques (Mar 18, 2009)

Perfect fight from Lyoto, awesome to watch. Ryan just grew tired of not being able to hit him and made a huge error.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

edlavis88 said:


> Never rush Machida!


He had to do something:dunno: He was getting his ass kicked standing back so he might as well get his ass kicked coming forward.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Again.where are the ref cams? Swick and Machida finishes would have looked insane on them!


----------



## woeisme (Jul 25, 2011)

That was embarassing for Bader. Totally silly.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Don't know what Bader was thinking trying to close the distance with his head up in the air like that.


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

Machida needs to move down to 185 once Anderson retires. He's just too good not to have a belt.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Classic Machida, he has terrifyingly good counter striking. Wow.


----------



## Old school fan (Aug 24, 2011)

The Dragon is back indeed! :thumbsup:


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Ryan's a decent fighter but there was no way he could beat Machida. Totally outclassed and he wasn't fighting a guy who doesn't train hard like Rampage.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

These last two years have been a struggle, we've hit some lows, we've hit some highs.....

But this just feels so right. It was like all the pain in this cold war ceaased to exist, and when that straight right hit, my heart exploded with joy and I wept tears of joy. All the heart ache, the painful shoops, the image of his destroyed eye, his unconcious body being dropped, tonight we, no....HE erased some of that pain.

Go get that belt Lyoto. Go bring it back, for you, for me, for us. We love you, Lyoto!!!


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

No way the dragon was going to lose to a guy who lost to Tito. The Dragon was never gone !


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

Bader is a wrestler. Think he forgot that!


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

Toroian said:


> No way the dragon was going to lose to a guy who lost to Tito. The Dragon was never gone !


Yet bader beat rampage who beat machida?....


----------



## NoYards (Sep 7, 2008)

Love watching Machida fight.

So far this is turning out to be a very interesting card, especially for the noobs ... they get to see decent brawls, and an awesome technician pull of a 'Bruce Lee/Jackie Chan' show.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

xxpillowxxjp said:


> Yet bader beat rampage who beat machida?....


Zing!


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

Poor Swick.

Machida just jacked his purse.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

RearNaked said:


> Poor Swick.
> 
> Machida just jacked his purse.


They'll both get one if nothing else.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Zing!


MMA math zing!!!!:thumb02:


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Never a single doubt. Amazing Lyoto, amazing. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

K R Y said:


> Never a single doubt. Amazing Lyoto, amazing.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using VerticalSports.Com App


Yeah Bader was nowhere near at Machida's level.


Sent from my iPhone using VerticalSports


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

So Machida gets the next title shot. Well deserved. 

Bader had NOTHING for Machida. It was like Lyoto knew exactly what Bader was gonna do the whole fight and capitalized on every mistake Ryan made.


----------



## ratm (Mar 10, 2012)

what an all around good job by LM


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Interesting thing I noticed was that Machida wasn't really in his old karate stance, he was more forward & square than usual and it was more like the stance that Anderson Silva uses when he's clowning people or getting ready to lay down a serious beating. And funny enough he was doing some Anderson Silva stuff to put Bader off his game before hitting him with that perfect counter. Suckered him right into it and dropped him out cold.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

One more time, baby!


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Quote of the night. 

Bader ran full speed right into a telephone pole. - Rogan

In regards to everyone stating the bad weight cut if you get a chance pull up some of the training footage. You'll see that Machida revamped his training regimen to focus on conditioning. He was a lot more nimble, bobbing and weaving without circling too far to his left, enabling him to counter a lot quicker especially with his knees. That's his game. 
*Bader couldn't follow the game plan of Rampage because he doesn't have a near impregnable chin. Only Shogun, Hendo, and Rampage (at one point Wand) are willing to absorb hard shots to dish it out. 

I will state that Lyoto vs Jones II will end in a TKO.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Machida looked incredible. Helped by the fact that Bader has nothing for him, but regardless of opponent he looked so good.

The counter punch was nice but I think Lyoto was looking to KO with a kick... the way he moves is amazing.

I'd love to see Hendo vs Machida, and Jones vs Machida is still an intriguing fight for me. Lyoto is definitely a threat to them both.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm diggin' all the love Machida gets these days. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

The replay almost made me laugh tbh. Bader rushing all in and his opponent just happens to be one of the best counter strikers in MMA. 

Went as excpected tbh.


----------



## Old school fan (Aug 24, 2011)

Rauno said:


> The replay almost made me laugh tbh. Bader rushing all in and his opponent just happens to be one of the best counter strikers in MMA.
> 
> Went as excpected tbh.


I can see why he did it though, he was doing nothing and taking a beatdown, so I guess he thought he had nothing to lose rushing Machida.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Machida looked out standing.

Rogan was absolutely on form this fight and he me in stitches during the slow mo replay.

"Bader just ran full force into a telephone pole. CLANG!"

ha ha ha ha, brilliant.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

GrappleRetarded said:


> Machida looked out standing.
> 
> Rogan was absolutely on form this fight and he me in stitches during the slow mo replay.
> 
> ...


thats a great pic! fatality:thumbsup:


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Great pic.


ty sir:thumbsup:


----------



## tight (Aug 26, 2007)

yup great pic above!

Was this scheduled as a 5 round fight? Bader made a 'mistake' or certainly gambled, but fair enough Machida was basically picking him apart from the outside and Bader needed to do something at some point. But against Machida maybe it's better to rush in covering up hard and try and grab a hold as opposed to rushing in with punches, much easier said than done of course.

Great to hear Dana say Machida has been begging for a rematch vs Bones


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

tight said:


> Was this scheduled as a 5 round fight?
> Great to hear Dana say Machida has been begging for a rematch vs Bones


Only main events or title fights are scheduled for 5 rounds. 


tight said:


> Great to hear Dana say Machida has been begging for a rematch vs Bones


That's weird to hear, Machida said he'd like to rematch Shogun rather than face Jones prior to this event.


----------

